# Mercedes Targets GT3 Class and Audi R8 LMS with New SLS AMG Racecar



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Listen to the commentators in the ALMS and you'd think the GT2 were the hottest class on the planet when it comes to competition. And with entries from Porsche, Ferrari, Corvette and BMW, they certainly have a point. However, the potential for the even lower cost GT3 class (GT Challenge in ALMS speak) class could get even hotter. GT3 series are burgeoning in markets around the world and while only Porsche 911s compete in the ALMS GT challenge class, cars like the Audi R8 LMS are on the grid of nearly every other GT3 series running... a fact not unnoticed apparently by Mercedes-Benz.
Audi's R8 already competes with Ferraris, Porsches, BMWs, Lamborghinis and more in those aforementioned European series and, according to AutoGuide.com, leaked photos from Mercedes-Benz indicate that MB is about to compete with its SLS AMG 'Gullwing'. 
*So what do we think?*
Bring it. Everyone from Audi of America to the ALMS have hinted that the Audi R8 LMS will compete in North America next year. Whether this is as part of a GT Challenge class or the ALMS ponies up and adds a full-on GT3 series to its weekend road show remains to be seen but we'd vote for the latter. Fill up grids with too many GTC (GT3) cars and there are more than likely going to be more accidents between the slower GT3-spec cars and the much, much faster LMP1 cars like the Audi R15 TDI. Open up a new series though and we bet teams would be lining up to compete with cars from markedly more manufacturers than GT2.
Read more after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

